# Replace Bryant 383KAV inducer motor



## Bigal (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello,
I need to replace the draft Inducer Motor in my Bryant 383KAV furnace. Is it possible to remove the assembly and replace it without having to fool with the Gas Pipe in front of the bracket?
It looks to me like I would need to rotate everything to remove and replace.
3 Pictures of the unit can be found here:
https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?cid=27e42ea18cef4389&resid=27E42EA18CEF4389!125&parid=root

Thanks for any info you can provide.

Al


----------



## kok328 (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like plenty of room from here, you won't know until you try it.


----------

